# My outdoor cage



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 26, 2007)

I am doing it step by step and i just now got the first part done. Here is some pictures of what it looks like after the first part and i will explain the way i did it step by step after i complet it and i will be posting pics after each step.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking awesome so far!! Great job!!


----------



## dorton (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking nice, I need to get on the ball and build mine for next years addition(s).


----------



## AB^ (Oct 28, 2007)

So far so good, what are the dimensions??


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

The cage is 10' x10' x 3' high. I dug the 10'x 10' hole about a foot in the ground and made a small section (seen in the picture) another half a foot in the ground. This smaller, deeper section will be covered basicly by a box with small entrences the Tegus can get in. This will be there hibernating hole lol. Under ground level, the temps stay about a constant temp durring winter and summer.

I just got the posts in each corner and i will be taking pictures of that. Next Sat. i will be putting the sides on.


----------

